# Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?



## AJack10600 (22. Februar 2008)

*Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit Raid 0 und kann mit sagen ob es wirklich spuerbar schneller ist? Eigentlich wollte ich ja eher ein RAID1 anlegen aber wenn ich da jetzt noch Geschwindigkeit will dann muss es wohl auch noch ein Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 sein. Geht das überhaupt mit normalen Desktop PCs ? Wie richte ich so was ein ? 

Wenn ich das Betriebssystem und die Daten auf separaten Festplatten will und das im Raid 0+1 betreiben will brauche ich 8 HDs ...  Geht das überhaupt für desktops ? Ist da noch speed drin ? 

Wie man so was aufsetzt frag ich erst wenn ich weiss ob das überhaupt geht 

Habe noch nie mit Raid experimentiert also sorry für die eventuell dummen Fragen ..  cheers


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

1. ein K-AID0 ist nicht schneller, eben weil die Lineare ÜBertragungsrate beim PC seit einiger Zeit so relevant wie ein Sack Reis in China ist, auf die Zugriffszeit kommts an.
Das kannst auch selbst hören, wenn die HDD rattert hast Random Read/Write

2. 0+1 geht, aber nicht an Onboard Controller, für ein 0+1 reichen aber eigentlich 4 HDDs...

3. machts am meisten Sinn, wenn du 3 HDDs fährst, mit folgender Aufteilung:
Windows - Games/Programme - Garbage/Datenklo (z.B. Temporäre Daten).

Das dürft am meisten Performance bringen und jedes K-AID 0 in die Tasche stecken.


----------



## kmf (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Bei einem SCSI-System merkst du einen deutlichen Schub. Aber da hast du einen seperaten Controller, der alleine schon einen Haufen Geld kostet und ned nur einen simplen Chip auf dem Motherboard. Und ob Raid0 sinnvoll ist, wag ich arg zu bezweifeln, denn wenns Array defekt wird, fängst von vorne an.


----------



## BSPMirror (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Hallo,

also ich hab hier 2 Sata 160 Gig Platten im Raid 0 und ich merke sowohl einen Vorteil beim Kopieren, sowie Laden von Games und Progs.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Das denke ich eher nicht, du denkst nur das es einen Vorteil gibt, weils ja immer so gehypt wird, Placebo Effekt sagt dir was, oder??

Solang man sich nicht mit 'ner Stoppuhr hinsetzt und nachmisst, sind die Vorteile Gering, zumal die ganzen echten Benches auch meist nicht nennenswerte Unterschiede feststellten...


----------



## exa (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

jo im desktop bereich is das eher was um zb ne günstige 1tb platte zu bekommen (2x500gb)...


----------



## prexlebre (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Viele Vergessen jedoch bei Raid 0, dass wenn eine Festplatte kaputt ist, alle Daten verloren gehen. Deshalb empfehle ich eher eine einzige, größere Platte, als ein Raid 0.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Öhm, nunja, die Platte muss nichtmal kaputt sein, ein wirklich fieser Absturz reicht schon, oder ein Treiberproblem, teilweise auch ein Wackelkontakt von 'nem Kabel...

Zumindest bei der billigen HW Assisted Software RAID Grütze...


----------



## Tommy_Lee (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Ohman das geht ja hin und her hier.

RIAD verbundene Festplatten haben einfach mehr Nachteile als Vorteile, da ein Datenverlust durch nicht bestimmbare Gründe vorkommen kann. 

Also ich habe es versucht mit meinem alten Board, das war für die Katz das ganze, das 1,145346% schnellere Laden und Speichern, war im Verhältnis zu dem Aufwand und den Risikohaften Datenverlust unverhältnismäßig.

  Für wenn es sicher was bringt sind gerade Heute Menschen mit Konten in Lü. Die wären denke ich mal froh, wenn die Daten weg wären. Natürlich das Geld aber noch da ist in Bar. °^ Ich vertraue mein Geld lieber der Schweiz an ^^, da dort Fachmänner und bessere Sicherheitsmassnahmen sind und sie gehören nicht zur EU. *scherz am Rande*

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tom


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> RIAD verbundene Festplatten haben einfach mehr Nachteile als Vorteile, da ein Datenverlust durch nicht bestimmbare Gründe vorkommen kann.



Stimmt so nicht ganz. Nimm mal Raid5. Schnell und Fehlerredundant. Egal ob Software oder Hardware Raid.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Sorry nun hier würde von 0 und 1 gesprochen, damit ist Raid 5 keine Diskussion Wert.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz. Nimm mal Raid5. Schnell und Fehlerredundant. Egal ob Software oder Hardware Raid.


Sorry, aber das schnell ist ohne gescheiten Hardware Controller glatt gelogen...

Erinnerst dich an die Benches, wo man 20MB/sec beim schreiben hatte, mit 3-4 HDDs???

Eben, weil die Parity Infos müssen halt berechnet werden, das geht nicht 'mal eben'...


----------



## mFuSE (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



prexlebre schrieb:


> Viele Vergessen jedoch bei Raid 0, dass wenn eine Festplatte kaputt ist, alle Daten verloren gehen. Deshalb empfehle ich eher eine einzige, größere Platte, als ein Raid 0.





Mir ists ziemlich scheißegal ob nun zu 100% eine einzel Terabyte Platte kaputt geht oder zu 50% mein Terrabyte Raidarry.

In beiden Fällen sind genau ein Terrabyte an Daten kaputt (Wer jetzt meint wegen Mib und MB haarspalten zu müssen kriegt nen Besen reingeschoben)


Klar, in heutiger Zeit inder selbst singleplatten 100MB/s rüberschaufeln sind selbst die größten Karten in par Sekunden geladen und wie schon richtig gesagt wurde ist die Zugriffszeit ist nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Fakt ist aber, ein guter Softraid Kontroller mit guten Treibern läßt die Zugriffszeit nur unwesentlich steigen, dafür hat man ne nette Bandbreite zur Verfügung. Grade in Zeiten von HD Material bei dem ein massiges Daten aufkommen vorprogrammiert ist tut jedes mehr MB/s gut beim bearbeiten.

Bei spielen ists wie gesagt zwar messbar - aber spürbar ist der Unterschied zwischen 100MB/s und 200MB/s kaum noch - atm zumindest :p

Spiele haben es bisher immer geschafft aktuelle Systeme an ihre Grenzen zu bringen und so sehe ich es gelassen wenn jene immer größere Datenmengen rumschaufeln wollen.

System+Daten auf einer Single Systemplatte - Spiele und Filme auf meinem Raidarray.  Solche und ähnliche Setups halte ich für am optimalsten, System und Daten müssen auf einem Raid0 wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Wassercpu (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Also ich habe ein Raid Setting mit 2 Raptor 160gb (oder gibi ..lol)...
Wenn eine Platte abstürzt sind alle daten bei mir weg..
Aber bis jetzt läufts super..ohne probs..
Und subjektiv ist es superschnell (warscheinlich eher wegen der Raptors und weniger wegen des Raids)

Laut Pcgh tests ist nen Raid nur geringfügig schneller bei einem Scenario...
Von daher ist eigentlich keine diskusion werd...

Ich für meinen Teil finds trotzdem goil..geht ja hier auch ums EGO oder leute..?

Wenn du das Geld hast machs doch einfach...

Jeder muss hier seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen..


----------



## BSPMirror (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Richtig. Daten Hin oder Her. Heutzutage gibts Externe Platten wo man seine Doc´s eventuelle Spielstände ect. Speichert. Der eine brauchts der andere willst. Was andere Lesen und nicht selbst testen oder benutzen ist eine andere Sache.

Ich bleib auf jedenfalls beim Raid, und würde es immer wieder tun da ich trotz Gerede auf jeden fall einen Leistungszuwachs merke.

Schönen Sonntag @all


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das schnell ist ohne gescheiten Hardware Controller glatt gelogen...
> 
> Erinnerst dich an die Benches, wo man 20MB/sec beim schreiben hatte, mit 3-4 HDDs???
> 
> Eben, weil die Parity Infos müssen halt berechnet werden, das geht nicht 'mal eben'...



Sorry, aber das ist Stulle. Jeder halbwegs moderne Prozessor hat genug Rechnelistung das selbst die Parity nicht merklich ins Gewicht fällt.

Selbst mein Pentium DualCore geht nicht mal über 'top' sichtbar in der Last nach oben wenn ich auf das Software Raid schreibe. Die Datentransferraten entsprechen genau 2x der einzelnen Platte was auch bei 3 Platten der Fall sein sollte.

Hardware Raidcontroller bieten durchaus Featurs die sehr nützlich sind, aber aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen heute nicht mehr zwingend nötig.


----------



## ulukay (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Stulle. Jeder halbwegs moderne Prozessor hat genug Rechnelistung das selbst die Parity nicht merklich ins Gewicht fällt.



das stimmt sogar noch



riedochs schrieb:


> Selbst mein Pentium DualCore geht nicht mal über 'top' sichtbar in der Last nach oben wenn ich auf das Software Raid schreibe. Die Datentransferraten entsprechen genau 2x der einzelnen Platte was auch bei 3 Platten der Fall sein sollte.
> 
> Hardware Raidcontroller bieten durchaus Featurs die sehr nützlich sind, aber aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen heute nicht mehr zwingend nötig.




REINES software raid5 ist auch recht schnell (~100mb/s unter linux)
ABER - die ganze hw-assisted-raid-controllergrütze hat die raid5 funktion im treiber nachgebildet - und das meistens sehr mies, oft kommst du mit hw-assisted raid controllern auf 20mb/s und mit sw raid auf 100 (linear schreiben @ raid5)

zur threadfrage - aid0 (NICHT raid0! -> "*Redundant* Arrays of Independent Disks/Drives" hilft dir nur was wenn du ZWEI aid0 arrays hast und zwischen denen hin und herkopierst
ansonstens ist es für die tonne weil lineares lesen/schreiben nie in der art gebraucht werden. windows, games und programme sind eher auf random read/write und damit zugriffszeit aus.
eine raptor gegen 2 eine raptor gegen 2 
"zugriffszeit * datenrate" um genau zu sein
da die zugriffszeit seit fast 10 jahren unverändert geblieben is und die datenrate sich aber schon verzehnfacht hat ist eine weitere steigerung der datenrate einfach nur sinnlos, die zugriffszeit limitiert ohne ende

diese aussage kannst du in jedem review nachprüfen indem:
eine normale HDD gegen aid0 gegen ein iram oder eine ssd getestet werden (game ladezeiten)
90mb/s,14ms der hdd sind lahm
180mb/s,14,5ms des aid0s sind lahm (+-5%)
ssd - 100mb/s, 0.1ms - räumt ab ohne ende


heutzutage Aid0 zu nutzen ist wie - eine 2. 8800GTX (=Bandbreite) zu kaufen um SLI zu fahren - und das ganze auf einem 486er Prozessor (=Zugriffszeit)....


----------



## riedochs (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



ulukay schrieb:


> REINES software raid5 ist auch recht schnell (~100mb/s unter linux)
> ABER - die ganze hw-assisted-raid-controllergrütze hat die raid5 funktion im treiber nachgebildet - und das meistens sehr mies, oft kommst du mit hw-assisted raid controllern auf 20mb/s und mit sw raid auf 100 (linear schreiben @ raid5)



Laut hdparm: 148mb/s bei mir mit 3x WD5000AAKS


----------



## ulukay (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

hdparm liest


----------



## riedochs (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Ich weis


----------



## ulukay (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

ich hab ja von der schreibrate geredet (trotz raid5 paritäts berechnung)
wieviel hast denn da?


----------



## Maggats (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

ich kann immer nicht nachvollziehen das alle gleich nach datenverlust bei raid (0) schreien.

ich hab auf meinem raid array* nur *windows und games, da juckts mich eigentlich nicht die bohne wenn eine platte den geist aufgibt, zumal ja 5 jahre garantie auf den raptoren ist.

alle wichtigen daten werden bei mir auf einer 500 gb platte gesichert und zusätzlich nochmal auf einer externen HDD.

ob ein raid nun schneller ist oder nich lass ich jetzt mal dahingestellt


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Es gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Hardware, wenn die kaputt geht, wird sie ersetzt, es gibt aber keine 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Inhalt!!


----------



## Tommy_Lee (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Ja also wer RAID 0 macht, weiß denke ich, das die Daten nicht in der Garantie enthalten sind. 

Nun ich finde das sehr gut Sicherungen zu machen, mit welchem Programm machst du diese?

mfg

Tom


----------



## mFuSE (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



ulukay schrieb:


> ..... da die zugriffszeit seit fast 10 jahren unverändert geblieben is und die datenrate sich aber schon verzehnfacht hat ist eine weitere steigerung der datenrate einfach nur sinnlos, die zugriffszeit limitiert ohne ende
> 
> diese aussage kannst du in jedem review nachprüfen indem:
> eine normale HDD gegen aid0 gegen ein iram oder eine ssd getestet werden (game ladezeiten)
> ...






Hier wird ja gern so auf Artikel verwiesen, gut schön .. machen wir das mal:
http://www.nextlevelhardware.com/storage/battleship/


Erkenntnisse:
Windows Boot profitiert enorm einzig von der Zugriffszeit
Bei Spieleinstallationen ist eine Single SSD mit einer Zugriffszeit <1ms langsamer als eine Raptor mit 8.1ms Zugriffszeit
Beim kopierTest ist eine Single SSD gegenüber einer Raptor gleich auf (Lese/Schreibrate vergleichbar)
Erst beim SSD Raid sprintet der SSD Verbund davon - wie wir wissen wird im Raid natürlich nicht die Zugriffszeit besser.
Und unser Lieblingstotschlagargument - Level Loadzeiten
Quake4 Lv1: Oh nein .. son smice ... Welt geht unter .. tatsächlich bringt mehr Bandbreite nichts .... die SSDs regeln allein durch ihre Zugriffszeit 
Farcry Lv1: .. Nanu ... die single SSD ist gegenüber der Raptor zwar im Vorteil ... doch scheint jedes Raidarray einen Vorteil zu haben? oO Je mehr Bandbreite desto kürzer die Ladezeit oO
Oh nein .. und ich habe schon fast daran geglaubt die Zugriffszeit wäre der einzig wahre Messias 


... Dummerweise hat der Autor seine E-Mail Adresse angegeben ... noch könnt ihr ihn schnell bashen wie unfähig er wohl getestet haben muss wenn es doch so einiges in Frage stellt was hier einem so fanatisch vorgepredigt wird


----------



## Maggats (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Hardware, wenn die kaputt geht, wird sie ersetzt, es gibt aber keine 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Inhalt!!




hälst du mich für bescheuert? 




Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Nun ich finde das sehr gut Sicherungen zu machen, mit welchem Programm machst du diese?
> 
> mfg
> 
> Tom



mit totalcommander, ich hab allerdings keinen zeitplan, ich mach backup immer wenn ich ma lust hab, so alle 2 wochen


----------



## riedochs (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



ulukay schrieb:


> ich hab ja von der schreibrate geredet (trotz raid5 paritäts berechnung)
> wieviel hast denn da?



Noch nicht getestet, werde ich aber demnächst nachholen wenn ich wieder am Server bastel


----------



## ulukay (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Maggats schrieb:


> hälst du mich für bescheuert?



naja du benutzt Aid0, das machen für WINDOWS und GAMES idR nur leute die absolut keinen plan haben und einem Aid0 Hype aufgesessen sind. deswegen verstehe ich stefan wenn er aufklärend agiert!


----------



## ulukay (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Hier wird ja gern so auf Artikel verwiesen, gut schön .. machen wir das mal:
> http://www.nextlevelhardware.com/storage/battleship/
> 
> 
> ...



tja leider themenverfehlung lieber provokateur ...
ich schrieb von FESTPLATTEN Aid0s - nicht SSDs
bei SSDs kann Datenrate wieder was bringen da die zugriffszeit nicht mehr der limitierende faktor ist. aber danke für die bestätigung meiner ausführungen 

das SSDs lahm bei RANDOM write sind sollte man als halbwegs gebildeter aber auch eigentlich wissen, na wenigstens hast du heute was dazugelernt


----------



## Elkgrin (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



			
				ulukay schrieb:
			
		

> das SSDs lahm beim schreiben sind sollte man als halbwegs gebildeter aber auch eigentlich wissen, na wenigstens hast du heute was dazugelernt



das*S* SSDs lahm beim schreiben sind sollte man als halbwegs gebildeter aber auch eigentlich wissen, na wenigstens hast du heute was dazugelernt

/fixed


----------



## Löschzwerg (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



			
				ulukay schrieb:
			
		

> naja du benutzt Aid0, das machen für WINDOWS und GAMES idR nur leute die absolut keinen plan haben und einem Aid0 Hype aufgesessen sind.


 
stimmt schon, aber wo will man im heimbereich sonst striping einsetzen? 
garnicht wäre hier wohl die richtige antwort ^^ lustig wenn dann auch einige testsysteme gerade mit nem aid0 ausgerüstet sind (computerbase z.b.)... 

naja, bei meinen raptors brauch ich eh kein aid0.


----------



## ulukay (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> stimmt schon, aber wo will man im heimbereich sonst striping einsetzen?
> garnicht wäre hier wohl die richtige antwort ^^ lustig wenn dann auch einige testsysteme gerade mit nem aid0 ausgerüstet sind (computerbase z.b.)...
> 
> naja, bei meinen raptors brauch ich eh kein aid0.



videoschnitt - ein aid0 als quelllaufwerk und eines als ziellaufwerk
viel mehr fällt mir im homebereich nicht ein


----------



## ulukay (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Elkgrin schrieb:


> das*S* SSDs lahm beim schreiben sind sollte man als halbwegs gebildeter aber auch eigentlich wissen, na wenigstens hast du heute was dazugelernt
> 
> /fixed



thx - man lernt nie aus


----------



## mFuSE (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



ulukay schrieb:


> das SSDs lahm bei RANDOM write sind sollte ...



ehm falsch... 
Im Gegensatz zu Magnetspeicher dessen Lesekopf jedesmal neu positioniert werden muss, haben Flashspeicher hier einen großen Vorteil - es kann auf alle Blöcke - egal wo sie sich physisch auf dem Medium befinden - (fast) gleich schnell zugegriffen werden.
Im schreiben haben sie technisch bedingt einen Nachteil, dieser soll aber nicht so ausschlaggebend sein da es gute Möglichkeiten gibt diesen zu puffern.




ulukay schrieb:


> tja leider themenverfehlung lieber provokateur ...
> ich schrieb von FESTPLATTEN Aid0s - nicht SSDs
> bei SSDs kann Datenrate wieder was bringen da die zugriffszeit nicht mehr der limitierende faktor ist. aber danke für die bestätigung meiner ausführungen



Man kann sich alles immer so zurechtbiegen daß es einem passt, nicht wahr?  

Was ist denn das Thema hier? :p
Mal wieder eine Debatte zwischen Stewie und Brian?

Aufzuzeigen daß Zugriffszeit nicht alles ist habe ich wohl geschafft, wie ja selbst du zugegeben hast 




ulukay schrieb:


> das SSDs lahm bei RANDOM write sind sollte man als halbwegs gebildeter aber auch eigentlich wissen, na wenigstens hast du heute was dazugelernt



Ich werde mich hüten dein vermeintliches Wissen anzueignen 
Selbst wenn etwas faktisch richtig sein sollte geht es durch deine arrogante, herablassende Art ungehört ins Nirwana. Welch Wunder mögen dadurch wohl schon verloren gegangen sein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Maggats schrieb:


> hälst du mich für bescheuert?


Du erwartest auf diese Frage doch wohl keine Antwort, oder?


----------



## ulukay (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> ehm falsch...
> Im Gegensatz zu Magnetspeicher dessen Lesekopf jedesmal neu positioniert werden muss, haben Flashspeicher hier einen großen Vorteil - es kann auf alle Blöcke - egal wo sie sich physisch auf dem Medium befinden - (fast) gleich schnell zugegriffen werden.
> Im schreiben haben sie technisch bedingt einen Nachteil, dieser soll aber nicht so ausschlaggebend sein da es gute Möglichkeiten gibt diesen zu puffern.



falsch 
durchlesen und lernen
http://www.storagesearch.com/easyco-flashperformance-art.pdf





mFuSE schrieb:


> Man kann sich alles immer so zurechtbiegen daß es einem passt, nicht wahr?
> 
> Was ist denn das Thema hier? :p
> Mal wieder eine Debatte zwischen Stewie und Brian?
> ...



habe ich nie gesagt, bitte lese meine posts aufmerksam und verstehe sie vor allem bevor du vorschnell antwortest und mir völlig falsches in den mund legst

siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=86912&postcount=17



> da die zugriffszeit seit fast 10 jahren unverändert geblieben is und die datenrate sich aber schon verzehnfacht hat ist eine weitere steigerung der datenrate einfach nur sinnlos, die zugriffszeit limitiert ohne ende


genau deswegen gehts mit SSDs nun (beim lesen) so richtig vorwärts. und da (bei manchen anwendungen/games) dann NICHT mehr die zugriffszeit limitiert (welche statt 14ms nun 0.1ms beträgt(!)) kann aid0 WIEDER was bringen

ich werde nur patzig wenn leute ohne wissen den schlaubi schlumpf spielen wollen


----------



## Löschzwerg (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



			
				ulukay schrieb:
			
		

> falsch
> durchlesen und lernen


 
pfff... wir sind hier ein forum und keine ansammlung von links! versucht es halt wenigstens mal den leuten mit eigenen worten zu erklären  ich find den link zwar informativ (danke dafür), aber nicht jeder hat bock sich so viel durchzulesen und die ganze diskussion verläuft sich dadurch...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> pfff... wir sind hier ein forum und keine ansammlung von links! versucht es halt wenigstens mal den leuten mit eigenen worten zu erklären  ich find den link zwar informativ (danke dafür), aber nicht jeder hat bock sich so viel durchzulesen und die ganze diskussion verläuft sich dadurch...


Er hat doch die ganze Zeit mit eigenen Worten erklärt, wieso, weshalb und warum ein AID0 nix bringt, das ganze wurd ignoriert, warum sollt ers also nochmal tun?

Lies den Thread, da steht alles drin, auf die Links verwiesen hat er, weil die (gesagten) Fakten eh ignoriert werden.


Halten wir also nochmal fest: AID0 tut nix bringen, weil die Transferrate mittlererweile so hoch ist, das weitere Steigerungen verpuffen.

Früher, vor 10 Jahren hats durchaus was gebracht, da waren wir aber bei 10-25MB/sec, heute sind wir bei 50-100MB/sec!!!

Ich hab mal eine aktuelle WD2500JS gegen eine 20GB Quantum Fireball LCT10 antreten lassen, *die Zugriffszeit war (fast) identisch!!*, die Transferrate aber 3-5x so hoch!! (die Quantum war bei ~20MB/sec)


----------



## MESeidel (2. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Zum Thema RAID0:

Ich hab schon seit einigen Jahren RAID0 Systeme am Laufen.
Im Moment hab ich zwei 160 GB Samsung 7200 u/min (Daten) und zwei 74 GB Western Digital 10000 u/min [ich weiß dass sie Raptor heissen] (Win+Apps) Festplatten.


*Perfromance*
Ja wie wenn nicht durch Synthetische Benchmarks will man denn die Performance messen?
142 MB/S bzw. 99 MB/s sprechen meiner Meinung nach eine deutliche Sprache.
Dabei haben sie keine schlechteren Zugriffszeiten als einzelne Festplatten.
btw: wers nicht glaubt, meine alten Benches: 
http://www.overclock.net/attachment...hd-database-benchmark-raid-single-bench_c.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/attachment...hd-database-benchmark-raid-single-bench_f.jpg

Wenn ich jetzt Schreibe, dass ich auch einen Performance Vorteil fühle, ist mir schon klar dass wieder ungläubige, evtl sogar beleidigende Antworten kommen.
Zumindest arbeite ich viel mit großen Dateien/Ordnern an mehreren Rechnern.
Außerdem habe ich von den 160 GB Festplatten noch eine 3. am ESATA und kenne daher den Vergleich Single vs RAID bei gleichen Festplatten...

Wichtig ist übrigens auch der Stripe Size.
Intel Onboard Controller wählen standardmäßig 128kb.
Die bestmögliche Performance bei random read/write zu erreicht man aber mit 16kb.
Dafür profitieren defragmentierte RAID0 Laufwerke (und Ladevorgänge von großen Dateien) von 128kb oder gar mehr.

Letztendlich: ich hasse es zu Warten, wer nicht?
In meinem System ist die Festplatte fast immer der Bremsklotz.
Vor Allem beim Arbeiten.
Spiele sind schon ein leicht anderes Thema; was nützt eine kürzere Ladezeit, wenn danach zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher verfügbar ist und ständig auf die Festplatte ausgelagert werden muss...


*Datensicherheit*
Also ehrlich, ich halte diese Diskussion für völlig schwachsinnig, was den Desktop-Bereich angeht.
Zwar ist die Chance dass man die Daten verliert im RAID0 höher als mit einzelner Festplatte, aber sie ist immer noch extrem niedrig.
Bei mir ist noch keine Festplatte gestorben, bevor ich sie weiterverkauft (oder schlicht verschenkt habe, weil sie nicht mehr genug Speicherplatz bot)!

Für RAID0 gilt das gleiche wie für einzelne Festplatten: Wer sich wirklich Sorgen um seine Daten macht, führt Backups durch.


Von Treiber-, Meinboard- Problemen oder losen Kabeln halte ich nicht viel.

1. Vista und XP  SP2 bringen die erforderlichen Treiber mit.
Bei älteren Betriebsystemen oder UNIX/Linux muss man sie einbinden.
Macht man das nicht werden die Festplatten einfach nicht erkannt.
Und somit auch nicht verändert -> keine "Gefahr" für das Array.

2. Hatte ich schon kaputte SATA Kabel wodurch eine Festplatte nicht erkannt wurde und das Array natürlich nicht hergestellt werden konnte.
Nach dem Wechsel des Kabels lief es aber wieder einwandfrei.

3. Hab ich schon das Mainboard inklusive Onboard RAID Controller gewechselt.
Das neue hat die Arrays ohne Probleme wiederhergestellt.
Dabei muss man nur beim gleichen Hersteller bleiben.
Ich bin von Intel 945P (ICH7R) auf 965P (ICH8R) Mainboard gewechselt.
Für Controller Karten mit GPPU Controllern gilt das gleiche: wer ein Array mit Adaptec Controller aufgebaut hat kann problemlos zu anderen Controllern des Herstellers wechseln, aber nicht zu 3WARE, usw...


*CPU Last*
Reell kein Thema.
Da fressen andere im Hintergrund laufende Programme mehr!


*Nachteile*
Natürlich fallen mir nicht nur Vorteile ein.
Aber die Nachteile sind hauptsächlich welche, wenn man außer Windows nicht viel vom PC versteht^^

1. Man sollte noch ein Floppy-Laufwerk rum liegen haben.
Viele Betriebssysteme bringen von Haus aus keinen Treiber für RAID Controller mit.
Z.B das Knoppix von der PCGH CD erkennt die Laufwerke ohne Treiber-Einbindung nicht.
Das gleiche gilt für Partion Magic, Memtest und co.

2. RAID0 ist nicht gleich RAID0.
Wie schon oben erwähnt kann der Stripe Size, je nach Nutzungsverhalten, einen entscheidenden Vorteil bringen.
Das kann man aber schwer in Benchmarks fassen.

Auch gibt es selbst beim eigentlich einfachem RAID0 Unterschiede zwischen den Controllern.
Intel Onboard Controller sind die besten Mainboard-Onboard Controller angeht.
AMD und nVidia liegen teilweise deutlich dahinter.
Besitzer von VIA und SIS basierten Mainboards sollten nicht über RAID in irgendeiner Form nachdenken...

Ich weiß das klingt nach Fanboy und wird einigen AMD Jüngern aufstoßen, aber ein Intel ICH8 oder ICH9 Onboard Controller kommt sehr gut mit RAID0, 1 10 und 5 um.
Die meisten PCI Controller unter 200 sind sogar schlechter.


*Fazit*
RAID0 ist besser als sein Ruf in diesem Forum!

Aber man muss sich durchaus die Frage stellen ob man persönlich RAID0 braucht.

Reinen Spielern würde ich es nur empfehlen, wenn der PC sonst schon High-End ist.
In der Regel ist eine RAID0 Konfiguration teurer als eine gleich große Einzel-Festplatte.
Und oft ist das Geld besser in RAM, GPU oder CPU investiert.


Wer sowieso regelmäßig Backups durchführt, auch mal mit großen Daten arbeitet, einen recht schnellen Prozessor sowie viel Ram hat, ist - meiner Meinung nach - 100% ein RAID0 Typ ;o)


----------



## Ecle (2. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Stimme MESeidel absolut zu. Ich bin von einer 250GB Barracuda 7200.10 auf Raid 0 umgestiegen (noch eine Barracuda). Der Unterschied ist echt Riesig und das nicht nur von den Benches her.
Backups mach ich regelmäßig von daher kein Thema.
Der Aufwand war allerdings riesig....Hatte viel Ärger mit den Treibern.....

2x Seagate Barracuda (raid0)

Burst Speed: 384MB\s
Average Read: 133MB\s
Random Access: 13,4ms

1x Seagate Barracuda

Burst Speed: 210MB\s
Average Read: 68MB\s
Random Access: 13,2ms

Die Screenshots liefer ich noch nach, ersmal suchen


----------



## Elkgrin (2. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Dass der Average Read höher ist bestreitet wohl niemand. Aber hat man schonmal gesehen, dass bei einem Spielstart nur eine Datei gelesen/geladen wird? Die Platte springt halt von einer Datei zur Nächsten, der Vorteil des schnelleren Lesens verpufft, weil die Dateien meist klein sind und schnell geladen wurden. Viel mehr interessiert da, wie schnell die Platte zu den einzelnen Dateien springen kann.


----------



## MESeidel (2. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Elkgrin schrieb:


> Dass der Average Read höher ist bestreitet wohl niemand. Aber hat man schonmal gesehen, dass bei einem Spielstart nur eine Datei gelesen/geladen wird? Die Platte springt halt von einer Datei zur Nächsten, der Vorteil des schnelleren Lesens verpufft, weil die Dateien meist klein sind und schnell geladen wurden. Viel mehr interessiert da, wie schnell die Platte zu den einzelnen Dateien springen kann.




1. Lädt ein Spiel eine Vielzahl von Dateien.
Einige kleine DLLs aber auch riesige Texture Packages.

Es gibt Benchmarks die zeigen dass ein RAID mit 16kb Stripe Size Half Live 2 fast doppelt so schnell lädt wie mit 128 kb Stripe Size.
Bei anderen Spielen sieht es wieder anders aus!

2. Ist die Access Time in der Regel höchstens 0.5 ms schlechter mit zwei Disk RAID0 als mit Single Disk.
Bei mindestens 150% Datenrate und kaum schlechterer Zugriffszeit (bspw 12ms vs 12,3ms bei 7200 u/min Festplatten) ist ein RAID0 selbst im "Worst Case" schneller.

3. Wenn die Festplatte einigermaßen defragmentiert ist, installiert sich ein Spiel "am Stück" und dementsprechend muss der Schreib-/Lese-Kopf keine großen Sprünge machen.

4. Hab ich ja geschrieben, das reiner Spieler sich RAID0 nur überlegen sollten, wenn es finanziell keine Mehrbelastung ist (Das Geld nicht besser in andere Hardware investiert ist).


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



MESeidel schrieb:


> *Datensicherheit*
> Also ehrlich, ich halte diese Diskussion für völlig schwachsinnig, was den Desktop-Bereich angeht.
> Zwar ist die Chance dass man die Daten verliert im RAID0 höher als mit einzelner Festplatte, *aber sie ist immer noch extrem niedrig.*
> Bei mir ist noch keine Festplatte gestorben, bevor ich sie weiterverkauft (oder schlicht verschenkt habe, weil sie nicht mehr genug Speicherplatz bot)!


Sorry, du hast keine AHnung!
Die Datensicherheit ist bei einem AID-0 nicht sehr hoch, von 'sehr geriger Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit' zu sprechen ist äußerst gewagt, zumal bei der HW-Assisted Software (R)AID Grütze auch schon ein falscher Treiber reicht, ums Array zu zerschießen oder aber ein etwas härterer Absturz vom Betriebssystem kann auch dazu führen, das das Array hinüber ist.

Dazu *potentiert* sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalles bei einem AID0 Systems!!




MESeidel schrieb:


> Von Treiber-, Meinboard- Problemen oder losen Kabeln halte ich nicht viel.


Ja, nee, ist klar 
Denn wenn du diese Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen müsstest, wäre ja das AID0, an das du so sehr _glaubst_, nix wert...


MESeidel schrieb:


> *Fazit*
> RAID0 ist besser als sein Ruf in diesem Forum!


...der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge...
Oder andersrum, wenn ich an etwas glauben will, dann ist das auch so...




MESeidel schrieb:


> Reinen Spielern würde ich es nur empfehlen, wenn der PC sonst schon High-End ist.


Bevor du irgendwas empfiehlst, nimm mal ein AID0 Array und 2 Einzelplatten, installiere Windows 2x frisch und beim anderen mal nimmst einmal Windows/Garbage und einmal eine Platte NUR für die Games.
Und dann setzt du dich *mit 'ner Stoppuhr hin* und misst die Ladezeiten.

Das Ergebnis wird wohl so sein, das das Vollkrass AID doch nicht so vollkrass ist, wie du glauben willst...



MESeidel schrieb:


> In der Regel ist eine RAID0 Konfiguration teurer als eine gleich große Einzel-Festplatte.
> Und oft ist das Geld besser in RAM, GPU oder CPU investiert.


und sinnbefreiter denn die Platten einzeln laufen zu lassen, jeweils eine für Windows/Games und eine für Swap/Temp...

Gemein wirds bei 3 HDDs, dann geht dein ach so tolles Krass-AID0 gnadenlos unter, egal wie du es konfigurierst, gegen eine Platte nur für Windows, eine nur für Games und eine nur für Garbage hats nicht den Hauch einer Chance, rate mal warum...


RICHTIG, weil die Sequentielle Transferrate *relevant wie ein Sack Reis in China* ist, was zählt ist *Random Access*, denn das ist das was wir in der Praxis andauernd haben, Sequentiell ist selten und höchstens beim installieren anzutreffen, nur limitiert da das optische Laufwerk...




MESeidel schrieb:


> Wer sowieso regelmäßig Backups durchführt, auch mal mit großen Daten arbeitet, einen recht schnellen Prozessor sowie viel Ram hat, ist - meiner Meinung nach - 100% ein RAID0 Typ ;o)


Sorry, aber du hast garnix bewiesen, du hast nur einen Glauben an Krass-AID0, den du mit irgendwelchen sinnbefreiten, praxisfremden und nixsagenden Benches zu belegen versuchst, dazu kann ich aber mit dem da kontern:


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Artikel zum Thema RAID0 (in der Praxis).
> http://anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=2101&p=10
> http://anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=2974&p=5
> http://www.overclockers.com/articles1063/index02.asp
> ...



Lies dir die Artikel mal durch, einen nach den anderem und sei überrascht, zu welchem Ergebnis die alle gemeinsam kommen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



MESeidel schrieb:


> 1. Lädt ein Spiel eine Vielzahl von Dateien.
> Einige kleine DLLs aber auch riesige Texture Packages.
> 
> Es gibt Benchmarks die zeigen dass ein RAID mit 16kb Stripe Size Half Live 2 fast doppelt so schnell lädt wie mit 128 kb Stripe Size.
> Bei anderen Spielen sieht es wieder anders aus!


Und selbst aus großen Dateien wird nicht selten zufällig gelesen, so dass das ganze wieder anders ausschaut...


MESeidel schrieb:


> 2. Ist die Access Time in der Regel höchstens 0.5 ms schlechter mit zwei Disk RAID0 als mit Single Disk.
> Bei mindestens 150% Datenrate und kaum schlechterer Zugriffszeit (bspw 12ms vs 12,3ms bei 7200 u/min Festplatten) ist ein RAID0 selbst im "Worst Case" schneller.


1. Und mit 2 einzelnen Platten, die unabhängig voneinander arbeiten, wirds besser...
2. der letzte Teil ist reine Phantasie bzw nur dein Glaube an AID0, du glaubst, also ist es.
Oder hast du auch beweise??
Und komm jetzt nicht mit irgendwelchen nixsagenden, völlig theoretischen Benches...

Ganz ab davon wären auch hier 2 einzelne HDDs besser...


MESeidel schrieb:


> 3. Wenn die Festplatte einigermaßen defragmentiert ist, installiert sich ein Spiel "am Stück" und dementsprechend muss der Schreib-/Lese-Kopf keine großen Sprünge machen.


Tun sie eben nicht, das kannst auch hören, wenn du wolltest...

Ganz ab davon ists immer noch Random read/write, was wir hier haben und nicht sequentiell, ergo AID0 bringt garnix, ganz im Gegenteil, durch die (teilweise deutlich) schlechtere Zugriffszeit wirds eher langsamer denn schneller...



MESeidel schrieb:


> 4. Hab ich ja geschrieben, das reiner Spieler sich RAID0 nur überlegen sollten, wenn es finanziell keine Mehrbelastung ist (Das Geld nicht besser in andere Hardware investiert ist).


Und selbst wenn er sich 2 HDDs leisten kann, ists sinniger die einzeln, unabhängig voneinander zu nutzen denn ein K-AID0 zu fahren, ist halt schneller 2 Aktionen auf 2 HDDs zu verteilen denn auf eine.

Oder andersrum:
Wenn ich 2 Brenner hab und gescheit beide Brenner nutzen will, muss das Image von 2 unterschiedlichen HDDs kommen, ein AID0 Array bringt da nüscht.


----------



## Maggats (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du erwartest auf diese Frage doch wohl keine Antwort, oder?



nein


----------



## MESeidel (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz ab davon ists immer noch Random read/write, was wir hier haben und nicht sequentiell, ergo AID0 bringt garnix, ganz im Gegenteil, durch die (teilweise deutlich) schlechtere Zugriffszeit wirds eher langsamer denn schneller...



0.5 ms sind deutlich mehr? (oder ums genau zu sagen: 13ms sind deutlich mehr als 12.5 ms ?)
Dagegen gibt es etliche Nachweise im I-Net.
Auf Overclock.net z.B. gibt es einen umfangreiche HD Benchmark Thread.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn er sich 2 HDDs leisten kann, ists sinniger die einzeln, unabhängig voneinander zu nutzen denn ein K-AID0 zu fahren, ist halt schneller 2 Aktionen auf 2 HDDs zu verteilen denn auf eine.
> 
> ... und all das andere geblubbere über 2 Festplatten mit getrennten Partitionen ....



Generell ist das ne gute Idee, durchaus.
Die Ladezeiten von Spielen profitieren in dem Fall, weil nebenbei auch ne Menge Dateien von der Hauptpartition (Treiber, Programmbibliotheken, co) geladen werden.
Und weil das Swap File auf einer anderen Festplatte liegt als das Spiel.

Ein RAID0 wird aber dennoch nicht schlechter abschneiden.
Und vor allem können zwei getrennt Festplatten die Windows Boot Zeiten und generelle Operationen eben nicht beschleunigen!

Ich habe seit 2000 zwei Festplatten und mehrere Partitionen.
Dabei hab ich so ziemlich alles durchprobiert (wenn man das so nennen kann) und denke dass ich etwas Erfahrung habe.
Sie klingen eher so, also ob Sie noch nie ein RAID System aufgebaut hätten (kann mich natürlich irren).


Glauben Sie es oder nicht - ist mir langsam egal - auf PCGH weiß ja doch jeder alles besser....
Ich hab keine Lust mehr ständig meine Bookmarks durchzuwühlen, um Beweise zu suchen, die dann doch wieder angezeifelt werden...


[EDIT]


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder andersrum:
> Wenn ich 2 Brenner hab und gescheit beide Brenner nutzen will, muss das Image von 2 unterschiedlichen HDDs kommen, ein AID0 Array bringt da nüscht.



OK Sorry; aber ich weiß nicht ob ich darüber lachen oder weinen soll.
Anfangs dachte ich noch Sie wüssten wovon Sie reden...

[/EDIT]


----------



## mFuSE (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, du hast keine AHnung!
> Die Datensicherheit ist bei einem AID-0 nicht sehr hoch, von 'sehr geriger Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit' zu sprechen ist äußerst gewagt, ...





ok, sagen wirs so: Seid 8 Jahren Raid im Einsatz - Datenverlust bisher 0MB.


Trotzdem hats mir parmal das Raid schon zerschossen - aber gewusst wie man das wieder herstellt und alles ist gut ... (Wobei der letzte Ausfall auch wieder Jahre zurückliegt)


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Ein RAID0 wird aber dennoch nicht schlechter abschneiden.


Doch, wird es, lies doch mal die Links, die ich verlinkt hab!
z.B.



			
				Overclockers.com schrieb:
			
		

> I noticed no change in load up times across the board in the games (except for Far Cry). Stipe size made no real difference in how long it took to load the levels.
> 
> As to how Raid-0 stacks up against a single Raptor, the only difference is in the benchmark scores - other then that,* in real world use there is NO REAL IMPROVEMENT in load up times.*





MESeidel schrieb:


> Und vor allem können zwei getrennt Festplatten die Windows Boot Zeiten und generelle Operationen eben nicht beschleunigen!


Ach, wirklich??
Wenn Swap und Win auf verschiedenen HDDs sind??

Was du aber auch verschwiegen hast, ist, das die RAID Treiber die Startzeit vom Fenster *erhöhen*, IDE ist halt am schnellsten geladen, da muss nicht noch lang gesucht werden...



MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 2000 zwei Festplatten und mehrere Partitionen.
> Dabei hab ich so ziemlich alles durchprobiert (wenn man das so nennen kann) und denke dass ich etwas Erfahrung habe.


Schön, für dich, das gleiche Hat Ulukay auch gemacht, er hatte sogar noch deutlich extremere Setups denn du, nur hat er im Gegensatz zu dir von der Stopuhr gebrauch gemacht und die Dinge wirklich überprüft und glaubt nicht nur dran!



MESeidel schrieb:


> Sie klingen eher so, also ob Sie noch nie ein RAID System aufgebaut hätten (kann mich natürlich irren).


Ich hab ein RAID Setup, nur dürfte da eher der Controller für die Performance sorgen, dank 64MiB Cache, denn das RAID0 Setup.

Und gemacht hab ichs auch nur weil 70GB halt etwas größer sind denn 34GB und auch nur deswegen.

Allerdings sind das auch Festplatten, die um die 8ms Zugriffszeit haben und nicht fünfzehn!
dit: Im Datenblatt sind 4,5/5ms angeben bzw 11/12ms Full Stroke.


MESeidel schrieb:


> Glauben Sie es oder nicht - ist mir langsam egal - auf PCGH weiß ja doch jeder alles besser....
> Ich hab keine Lust mehr ständig meine Bookmarks durchzuwühlen, um Beweise zu suchen, die dann doch wieder angezeifelt werden...


Vielleicht solltest aber mal deine Aussagen *BELEGEN*, durch wirklich nachvollziehbare und *Praxisrelevante Benches*, ich hab das getan, schau dir die Links an!


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Hmm, als ich die Überschrift "PCGH Extreme: Was RAID taugt, Next-Gen-Nvidia-Grafik, schnellster GDDR3-Speicher, uwm." las, dachte ich eigentlich, das ich ein paar Diagramme gezeigt bekomme aus denen hervorgeht in welchen Bereichen und ob Raid-0 überhaupt schneller ist und nicht eine Ansammlung von selbsternannten Experten die auch nicht so richtig sagen können obs was bringt^^

Naja, zurück zu PCGH.de, diesen unübersichtlichen Forum Look von PCGH-Extreme kann ich eh nicht ausstehten


----------



## Blink182 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass mit Festplatten mit normaler Zugriffszeit im Raid0 nichts bringen (also wirklich spürbare Unterschiede). Aber mit den Raptors von WD oder einer SSD   sollte es wieder Vorteile bringen, dank der geringen Zugriffszeit.

Was mich mal interessiert inwiefern sich ein gutes Raid beim Arbeiten mit Windows XP bemerkbar macht. Manchmal dauert es ewig lang bis sich ein Fenster öffnet oder ein schneller Wechsel von einer Anwendung zur nächsten endet in einer Teezeit. Wie kann man da ein schnellen Betrieb gewährleisten? Viel Arbeitspeicher und ein gutes Raid?


----------



## ulukay (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

nein, eine Raptor hat ebenfalls eine zu hohe zugriffszeit als dass es bei Windows/Programme/Games merklich was bringt
statt 12-14ms nur 8ms is schon ok - aber 8ms haben scsi platten seit vielen jahren
0.1ms wie ne SSD, das isn Fortschritt
als platten 10-15mb/s hatten mit 14ms da brachte Aid0 oft noch was, mittlerweile ist es in 99% der fälle sinnlos

eben wie wenn du statt der 8800GTX die neuste 9800GX2 in einen PC mit Pentium 2 Prozessor baust. theoretisch sollte die grafikkarte schneller sein. in der praxis wird sie es aber nicht sein weil die CPU seit 8 jahren schon limitiert


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Blink182 schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass mit Festplatten mit normaler Zugriffszeit im Raid0 nichts bringen (also wirklich spürbare Unterschiede). Aber mit den Raptors von WD oder einer SSD   sollte es wieder Vorteile bringen, dank der geringen Zugriffszeit.


Nein, nichtmal mit Raptors bzw SCSI HDDs...

Denn die haben idR auch entsprechend hohe Transferraten, bei aktuellen SCSI HDDs haben wir bis zu 140MB/sec Dauertransferrate, da bringt kein RAID mehr was an Performance (außer 1er mit Read Balancing)...


Blink182 schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessiert inwiefern sich ein gutes Raid beim Arbeiten mit Windows XP bemerkbar macht. Manchmal dauert es ewig lang bis sich ein Fenster öffnet oder ein schneller Wechsel von einer Anwendung zur nächsten endet in einer Teezeit. Wie kann man da ein schnellen Betrieb gewährleisten? Viel Arbeitspeicher und ein gutes Raid?


Garnicht!

Es macht viel mehr Sinn, die Platten aufzuteilen, optimal sind 3 Platten, *Ohne RAID*:


Platte 0 Windows
Platte 1 Spiele, Programme
Platte 2 Müll (Temp Ordner, Swap File and so on)


Das bringt _UM WELTEN_ mehr denn so ein Krass-RAID0, das eigentlich nur angeben taugt (seht mal, was ich für tolle Balken/Transferraten habe), in der Praxis aber nix.


----------



## MESeidel (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Hab einen guten Bookmark in den Untiefen meines Browsers gefunden:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tread:

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/90757-opinion-raid-performance-comparison-should-i.html



Wer Chozart auch nicht glaubt; naja der muss es halt selbst wissen...


[EDIT]
irgendwelche Messungen von Ladezeiten sind leider fast immer nicht korrekt, da einfach zu viele Faktoren reinspielen.
Die gesamt-Leistung des PC; Der Controller, Das Betriebssystem, wie viele Tasks das Betriebssystem im Hintergrund "mitschleift", Arbeitsspeicher, Fragmentierung der Festplatte, das Spiel selbst, Prefetch/Superfetch, ...
[/EDIT]


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

@MESeide

Erstens hat man deine Benches nicht bestritten, nur die Praxistauglichkeit
Zweitens sind deine Benches völlig praxisfremd!!

Das ein Krass AID0 die Datenrate steigert, ist uns bekannt, nur was kann man damit machen, wie sind die Auswirkungen in der Praxis?!

Auf den Teil gehst du nicht ein bzw willst nicht eingehen und versuchst krampfhaft deinen 'Glauben' zu verteidigen, ohne dabei auf die Argumente der 'Ungläubigen' einzugehen bzw sie zu verstehen.

Sorry, aber nur weil du es hast, muss das ganze nicht das beste wo gibt sein!


----------



## Bimek (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auf den Teil gehst du nicht ein bzw willst nicht eingehen und versuchst krampfhaft deinen 'Glauben' zu verteidigen, ohne dabei auf die Argumente der 'Ungläubigen' einzugehen bzw sie zu verstehen.
> 
> Sorry, aber nur weil du es hast, muss das ganze nicht das beste wo gibt sein!


 
.... jetzt siehste mal wie das ist.....


----------



## AJack10600 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Jetzt muss ich mal offtopic gehen  Neu im Forum, erster Thread und gleich nen extra link auf der PC Extreme seite... Hey jetzt darf ich aber mal stolz sein 

Danke übrigens für die Vielen Beiträge... bin mir nun auch nicht mehr so sicher ob sich RAID lohnt... aber ne bastlerei wäre es allemal


----------



## ulukay (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Hab einen guten Bookmark in den Untiefen meines Browsers gefunden:
> 
> Tread:
> 
> ...



süße pics - aber leider hast du unsere Posts nicht gelesen. sequentieller read/write ist egal.
ladezeiten sind die einzig aussagekräftigen werte. natürlich muss man dafür sorgen dass die auch vergleichbar sind. 

hier mal die tollen benchmarkwerte meines test Aid0s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja du liest richtig, 635mb/s sequentieller read (nicht burst  )
sind ja auch 8 WD740ADFDs auf einem 3Ware. nichts desto trotz bringt dieses Setup für einen Spieler nahezu NICHTS an eingesparten ladezeiten.
auf 30 sekunden habe ich höchstens eine sekunde schnellere Ladezeiten im vergleich zu einer WD740ADFD alleine


----------



## ulukay (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

tja dann noch ein paar FAKTEN die Aid0s als reine Placebospender entlarven

http://anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=2101&p=10

http://anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=2974&p=5

http://www.storagereview.com/php/cms/cms.php?loc=news_content&id=970&start=6&range=10

http://techreport.com/articles.x/9312/3


----------



## OSI_Lars (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Servus,

wie auch in anderen Foren werden bei uns Beleidigungen nicht toleriert und es ist der Weisung der Moderatoren zu folgen. 
Zum Thema: Ich hab grad kurz drüber geschaut (Cebit-Stress), aber kann es sein, dass ihr aneinander vorbei redet? 
Soweit ich die Thematik verstehe (ich mag mich auch täuschen), geht es hier um RAID0 bzw. AID0. Und "Aid" heißt hier "Hilfe". Führt zu: Aid0 ist keine Hilfe (...bei Datenverlusten). Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass hier auch nur ansatzweise wissentlich die Verballhornung und Verharmlosung eines solch ernsten Themas wie Aids geht. 
Sollte ich grad danebenliegen - Asche auf mein Haupt. Sollte meine Vermutung stimmen: Einfach mal tief durchatmen und dem Poster die Problematik erklären und eventuelle Missverständnisse sachlich klären. Pls. 

Also behave! Alle.


----------



## ulukay (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

ROTFL
ich schreib Aid0 weil der Raid Level 0 nicht redundant ist
RAID = *Redundant* Array of Independent (Inexpensive) Disks

wenn das, dass einzige is worums geht ... rotfl ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Nun, genau hier ists Problem, selbst Wikipedia spricht davon, das das Stripe Set kein 'echtes' RAID ist, denn das soll ja mehr die Datensicherheit erhöhen (und mehr Platz bringen).

Beim Englischen schauts nicht anders aus, da wird von RAID 1-5 gesprochen, die Null kam 'irgendwann' dazu (und ist ja, wie wir wissen, kein RAID; da nix Redundant ist)...

Ist also genauso ein Bullshit wie die Taktverdoppelung die nVidia eingeführt hat, bei der Geforce DDR...


----------



## MESeidel (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



ulukay schrieb:


> tja dann noch ein paar FAKTEN die Aid0s als reine Placebospender entlarven
> 
> http://anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=2101&p=10
> 
> ...




Nur um das noch einmal klar zu stellen:
Ich hab mehrfach geschrieben, dass reine Spieler nicht von RAID0 profitieren.

Wenigstens einer der Artikel erklärt auch warum.


> Clearly, the storage subsystem isn't the only bottleneck that constrains game level load times.


Mehr möchte ich dazu auch nicht schreiben, da man mit dem Thema Spiele-Ladezeiten ganze Foren füllen kann.



Der generelle Workflow wird meiner Erfahrung nach (ja ich weiß schon was darauf wieder kommt) dennoch beschleunigt.
Ich arbeite nun mal mit vielen Dateien und oft auch großen Files...

Ich hab auch schon geschrieben, dass man sich sehr wohl überlegen muss, Ob einem der Mehraufwand das Wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Und auch schon geschrieben habe ich, dass ich es Spielern nicht empfehlen würde.


Der Vorteil hängt eben zu stark vom Nutzungsverhalten ab.
Weshalb ich mich am Anfang auch mit Synthetischen Benchmarks zurück gehalten habe, worauf hin mir mangelnde Fakten vorgeworfen wurden.
Na was denn nun? - soll ich jeden der es genau wissen will, zu mir in die Wohnung einladen?

Klar ist das hier ein Forum das wohl mehrheitlich von Spielern besucht wird.
Aber man sollte das Thema deshalb nicht komplett (unsachlich) negativ betrachten...


----------



## exa (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

ok, für mich ist die verwitrrung perfekt, aber eine einfache frage habe ich:

ich hantiere mehrmals die woche mit daten größer 5 GB, lohnt sich raid 0 oder nicht???


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



exa schrieb:


> ich hantiere mehrmals die woche mit daten größer 5 GB, lohnt sich raid 0 oder nicht???


Nicht wirklich...

Macht mehr Sinn ein dedizites Quell- und Ziellaufwerk zu haben.

Zumal du bei einem Stripe Set arge Probleme mit der Portablität/Zuverlässigkeit hast.


----------



## exa (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

thx, das wars schon^^


----------



## MESeidel (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zumal du bei einem Stripe Set arge Probleme mit der Portablität/Zuverlässigkeit hast.




Wie ist'n das gemeint?


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Na, so wie ichs geschrieben hab!

Was Portabilität ist, weißt sicher, das ist das, wenn man 'mal eben' mit den Platten zum Kumpel geht und sie da mal ran hängt.

Und eben weil es eine Menge Faktoren gibt, die das Array killen können!
Dazu halt mehrere HDDs und damit eine um ein vielfaches höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## MESeidel (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was Portabilität ist, weißt sicher, das ist das, wenn man 'mal eben' mit den Platten zum Kumpel geht und sie da mal ran hängt.



Na gut, ob man das braucht sollte man selbst wissen.
Wer 2 RAID Festplatten hat, hat in der Regel auch noch eine zum Backup oder eben "Datentransport"...




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und eben weil es eine Menge Faktoren gibt, die das Array killen können!
> Dazu halt mehrere HDDs und damit eine um ein vielfaches höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.



Rein Sachlich gesehen ist sie doppelt so hoch bei 2 Festplatten.
Und diese alte Leier wird auch immer wieder als erstes als RAID Nachteil angeführt.
Heutige Festplatte haben Lebensdauern, die ausreichen um das Risiko als nicht vorhanden zu bezeichnen.

Viel wahrscheinlicher ist das die Festplatte durch generell schlechte Behandlung stirbt (z.B. schlechte Kühlung).
Dass Schicksal kann aber auch 2 single Festplatten ereilen.


Zu den Anderen Sachen wie Treiber, Mainboard-Tausch und co, hab ich ja schon geschrieben, dass es kein Problem ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Rein Sachlich gesehen ist sie doppelt so hoch bei 2 Festplatten.


Ach, wirklich??
Woher weißt das?!


MESeidel schrieb:


> Und diese alte Leier wird auch immer wieder als erstes als RAID Nachteil angeführt.


Das ist einfach Fakt, zumal die beiden Platten auch noch recht stark belastet werden, 2 Platten einzeln würden länger halten als 2 im RAID (denn idle ist egal, das 'rattern' belastet mehr)...



MESeidel schrieb:


> Heutige Festplatte haben Lebensdauern, die ausreichen um das Risiko als nicht vorhanden zu bezeichnen.


Dennoch kanns vorkommen das die Platten die Grätsche machen, zumal das bei einem Stripe Set um WELTEN schlimmer ist denn bei einer einzelnen...

Denn bei einer Single Disk könnt man ev. noch was retten und bei einem echten RAID Array wärs egal, da das ja bekanntlich der Sinn von einem RAID ist, die Datensicherheit zu erhöhen (sprich wenn 'ne latte hinüber ist, tauscht man sie aus, macht 'nen Rebuild und fertig).



MESeidel schrieb:


> Viel wahrscheinlicher ist das die Festplatte durch generell schlechte Behandlung stirbt (z.B. schlechte Kühlung).
> Dass Schicksal kann aber auch 2 single Festplatten ereilen.


Aber da sind nicht alle Daten weg wenn eine HDD stirbt und die HDDs sind idR kühler da beide weniger arbeiten.



MESeidel schrieb:


> Zu den Anderen Sachen wie Treiber, Mainboard-Tausch und co, hab ich ja schon geschrieben, dass es kein Problem ist.


Das ist glatt falsch bzw gelogen!

Und auch nur schön geredet, es kann immer Probleme damit geben, auch mit Hardware RAID Controller (ja, sowas besitze ich).

Ergo: du redest dir das Stripe Set einfach nur schön...

dit:
Und wenn ein AID0 Array so sicher ist, wie erklärst du dir dann das hier?


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Was Portabilität ist, weißt sicher, das ist das, wenn man 'mal eben' mit den Platten zum Kumpel geht und sie da mal ran hängt.



sowas macht man am besten mit garkeinem raid. 

wenn das system stabil läuft gibt es i.d.r. ebenso wenig probleme wie bei einer einzelnen platte. ob jetzt eine platte des raid 0 oder die einzelne platte ausfällt ist so ziemlich egal. die daten sind weg. in beiden fällen hätte ein vernünftiger mensch packups anlegen sollen.



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> zumal die beiden Platten auch noch recht stark belastet werden



sagt wer? die datenblöcke werden genauso gelesen/geschrieben wie bei einer einzelnen platte auch. die aufteilung und zusammensetzung übernimmt ja der controller.



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ein AID0 Array so sicher ist, wie erklärst du dir dann das hier?



dein beispiel nenne ich eigenverschuldung  "nerver touch a running system". auch irgendwo typisch für onboard controller.


----------



## mFuSE (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Ihr meckert und heult weil man eure Argumente nicht stehen läßt?
Schön, ich hab mit einem Status quo kein Problem, ihr leider anscheinend schon?

Fakt ist, daß ich

- seid 8 Jahren mit Softwareraid rumspiele
- seid 8 Jahren noch nie deswegen Datenverlust hatte
- mir durchaus Festplatten gecrashed sind
- ich trotzdem die Daten von meinem Raid-0 wiederherstellen konnte

Und ich einfach so aussagen wie


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was Portabilität ist, weißt sicher, das ist das, wenn man 'mal eben' mit den Platten zum Kumpel geht und sie da mal ran hängt.
> 
> Und eben weil es eine Menge Faktoren gibt, die das Array killen können!
> Dazu halt mehrere HDDs und damit eine um ein vielfaches höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.


nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen kann 

- Schön ... weil ich meine Festinstallierten Festplatten jeden Tag mit mir rumtrage, dafür gibt es externe Lösungen!
- Und selbst wenn ... Raid auf einem nForce2 eingerichtet und seitdem unverändert über dem NF3 und NF4 verwendet, Klar das ein nVidia Raidarray nicht auf einem Intel Board läuft ... aber ups so sachen wie ext3 Dateisystem unter Win ist auch schwierig -> und wiedermal heißts: für sowas gibts externe Lösungen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Fakt, zumal die beiden Platten auch noch recht stark belastet werden, 2 Platten einzeln würden länger halten als 2 im RAID (denn idle ist egal, das 'rattern' belastet mehr)...


Ich glaube in der Tat das es der Festplatte herrlich egal ist ob diese im Raid eingesetzt wird oder nicht. Und bevor ihr mir hier mit Herstellerfreigaben kommt, diese beziehen sich auf Raid spezifizierte Platten normalerweise dem Umstand entsprechend daß diese erhöhte Anforderungen wie 24/7 Betrieb haben und nicht weil diese erhöhten Anforderungen durch das Raid selbst zustande kommen.
Aber das ist ein einzelner Punkt über den man separat sprechen kann und nicht als vermeintliches Stammtisch Totschlagargument herhalten sollte.

Im übrigen heißt es, jedes anlaufen der Platten wäre ne stärkere Belastung als x Betriebsstunden..



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dennoch kanns vorkommen das die Platten die Grätsche machen, zumal das bei einem Stripe Set um WELTEN schlimmer ist denn bei einer einzelnen...



*Richtig*!
das hat *doch nie irgendjemand bestreitet!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Denn bei einer Single Disk könnt man ev. noch was retten und bei einem echten RAID Array wärs egal, da das ja bekanntlich der Sinn von einem RAID ist, die Datensicherheit zu erhöhen (sprich wenn 'ne latte hinüber ist, tauscht man sie aus, macht 'nen Rebuild und fertig).



Nein, genau deswegen gibt es diese kleinen netten Zahlenzusätze die definieren was für ein Raidtyp das ist.
Und genau deswegen sollte man sich dran halten und nicht willkürlich irgendwelche Abkürzungen erfinden weil man der Meinung ist diese passe besser (sonst kommt man gaanz schnell zum bekannten Stammtisch)

Je nach Art des Schadens kann man selbst ein Raid0 wiederherstellen, kommt immer auf die Situation an.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> dit:
> Und wenn ein AID0 Array so sicher ist, wie erklärst du dir dann das hier?




Ja und?
http://62.109.81.232/cgi-bin/sbb/sbb.cgi?&a=show&forum=1&show=3352&start=

Und jetzt?
Schon gewusst daß allerlei lustige Effekte beim *übertakten *auftreten können?
Da kann tatsächlich wie durch zu hohe Ramtimings oder falsch rechnender CPU einem die gesamte OS Installation + ganzer Filesysteme hopps gehen.

Also Raid Probleme bei übertakteten Rechnern als AntiRaid Argument zu bringen ... sry ... ne 


Auf meinem Asus P5E-V tut das Raidarray übrigens 1a beim 300er FSB .. sprich es ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein Gigabyteproblem .. wie so vieles ...



ulukay schrieb:


> tja dann noch ein paar FAKTEN die Aid0s als reine Placebospender entlarven
> 
> http://anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=2101&p=10
> 
> ...




Achja ,... wo fangen wir an?
... wie wärs z.b. mit dem hier:
http://anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=2101&p=5

Steht da eigentlich irgendwo welche Stripsize benutzt wurde?

Zudem beklagst du dich über syntetische Werte ... aber was wirklich anderes lese ich hier auch nicht ... 

Ach .. weißte was ... lassen wir das einfach?
Denn ich würde jetzt nochmal das sagen was ich schon Seiten vorher gesagt habe ...

Ja ich zweifle Tatsächlich an der Kompetenz einiger Webautoren, ja ich lasse denen trotzdem ihre Meinung - denn diese ist für deren Testsetup durchaus nachvollziehbar. Völlig unverständlich ist mir dagegen dieses kindliche getue hier *ich habe **Recht*, hier lest da die schreiben auch das i*ch Recht habe* und wer was anderes behauptet *hat keine Ahnung*.


Sicher mag ich das ganze Thema durch meinen eigenen subjektiven Blickwinkel sehen, versuche diesen aber durch par Gegendarstellungen zu untermauern, nur leider war das ja scheinbar alles Quatsch und andere Artikel die etwas anderes aussagen werden einfach ignoriert oder so zurechtgebogen das es passt.




> We fully understand that different stripe and allocation sizes may result in possible improvements in performance based upon the application being tested, but testing these aspects is beyond the scope of this article.


Das finde ich schön das es scheinbar endlich sogar bei anandtech angekommen ist ... trotzdem überbügelt diese Aussage ihre offensichtliche Inkompetenz nicht ...


So wird z.B. im Fazit behauptet, ja Raid ist zwar schneller, *aber *den (Finanziellen) Mehraufwand nicht Wert.


> What is the price? In this case, $399 for a second 7K1000, a halving of the mean time between failure rates on each drive, a data backup nightmare, and increases in noise, thermals, and power consumption.



Ach wirklich? .. Single habe ich dann aber nur 1TB ... während ich für zusätliche 399$ 2T im Raid0 habe ... mmm ... also sind 1TB günstiger als 2TB .... ää .. Moment mal ... wo ist nochmal das Problem? 
Doppelt so Hohe Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit für jedes einzelne Laufwerk .. also 4mal so hohe Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit fürs Raid ... ää Moment mal .. rechnen Grundkurs nochmal: Ein 1TB Raid-0 Array hat eine doppelt so Hohe Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit wie eine einzelne 1TB Platte.
Betrachten wir aber das eine 1TB Platte doppelt so viele Platten, Leseköpfe und par andere Teilchen hat wie eine 500GB Platte relativiert sich diese Betrachtung wieder etwas ... oder nicht? 

Datensicherung von nem Raid Array sei der Horror ... achso ...cool zu wissen daß das auf einem Single Laufwerk entfällt und ich dort nieeeee Backups machen muss ...
Klar machen 2 Festplatten mehr krach wie eine ... aber auch ist eine Platte  mit 4 drehenden Scheiben lauter als eine Festplatte mit nur 2 Scheiben ...
Ob ich jetzt eine oder zwei Platten in meinem Festplattenrahmen drinnen habe ist Kühlungstechnisch sowas von egal ... ja sogar 3 Platten im Sandwitchlayout machen die Kühlung nicht unmöglich
Das einzig 100% richtige bisher: Es stimmt - der Stromverbrauch ist tatsächlich doppelt so hoch 

Irgendwie überzeugen mich diese Artikel nicht ... ka woran das liegt 


Wir mussten ja schon einmal einen Thread abbrechen bevor's zu schlimmeren kam ... ich fürchte Raid ist einfach das Tabuthema hier


----------



## Stormbringer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

ja fuse, der diskussions-style ist hier mehr als fragwürdig - mann könnte fast meinen der eine oder andere ist auf einem kreuzzug um den anderen notfalls mit gewalt zu überzeugen.

was ich wirklich lustig finde ist das argument mit der transportabilität eines raid-systems... als ob irgendjemand sein raid0-system aus seinem funktionierenden rechner ausbauen würde um sie anschließend im rechner seines kumpels einzubauen.  jeder der sich schonmal mit raid beschäftigt hat solle die risiken kennen und wissen was ein systemumzug bedeutet. weiss er es nicht, dann ist er beim crash selbst schuld - und dann habe ich auch kein mitleid. das ist in etwa das selbe wie diese ganzen windows-bios-flasher.... selbst schuld.


----------



## Ultimo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

So liebe Leute,

in Absprache mit meinen Kollegen habe ich als in der Sache hier unbeteiligter Moderator diesen Thread aufgeräumt und darf bitten, in Zukunft andere Gepflogenheiten bei der Wahl des Diskussionsstils zu üben.


----------



## Arkos (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. ein K-AID0 ist nicht schneller, eben weil die Lineare ÜBertragungsrate beim PC seit einiger Zeit so relevant wie ein Sack Reis in China ist, auf die Zugriffszeit kommts an.
> Das kannst auch selbst hören, wenn die HDD rattert hast Random Read/Write
> 
> 2. 0+1 geht, aber nicht an Onboard Controller, für ein 0+1 reichen aber eigentlich 4 HDDs...
> ...




Wieso sollte Raid 0 + 1 am Onboard Kontroller nicht gehen. Wieso denn nicht?

Das funktioniert seit Jahren. 0, 1, 0 + 1, 5, 10 

Bei den DSR3 Boards von Gigabyte muss man zwar den Treiber selber schreiben, aber die SB unterstützt alle genannten Raids. Ab DSR4 geht's ab Herstellertreiber.

Und bei nVidia Chipsätzen geht das schon lange. Das ist ein alter Hut. Aber weil's selten wirklich jemand braucht, werden kaum Tests gemacht.

Bei den DSR3 Boards ist zwar der Gigabyte Kontroller-Raid Treiber mit auf der CD, aber man muss diesen selber auf Diekstte entpacken. Den Intel Raid-Treiber muss man hingegen selbst schreiben. Ist abe rnur eine kleine Änderung am normalen Treiber. 

Es ist die gleiche Southbridge auf den Boards verbaut, wie bei den nächst teureren Boards. Aber so will man eben sicherstellen, dass man die teureren Boards absetzen kann, obwohl die Funktion eigentlich auch von den P35/965 DSR3 Boards unterstützt wird.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Arkos schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Raid 0 + 1 am Onboard Kontroller nicht gehen. Wieso denn nicht?
> 
> Das funktioniert seit Jahren. 0, 1, 0 + 1, 5, 10



funktionieren tut das schon - entspricht aber mehr oder weniger nur einem software-raid, ist also nicht sonderlich performant. für wirklich gute perf braucht man einen richtigen hardware-raid-controller.


----------



## Arkos (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> funktionieren tut das schon - entspricht aber mehr oder weniger nur einem software-raid, ist also nicht sonderlich performant. für wirklich gute perf braucht man einen richtigen hardware-raid-controller.



Also... Raid wird nativ unterstützt. 

Das war einmal... nichts Software-Raid... 


Andere Raidkontroller haben einfach separate Memory drauf. Aber wer will schon 300 Euro für ein Private-Raid 0+1 spendieren.

Und Raids bringen sicher einen Geschwindigkeitsschub, zwar nicht im Zugriff aber in der Schreibgeschwindigkeit von grossen Files.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Nun, das Problem ist Readbalancing, das kaum ein Controller bei 10 unterstützt...


----------



## riedochs (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> funktionieren tut das schon - entspricht aber mehr oder weniger nur einem software-raid, ist also nicht sonderlich performant. für wirklich gute perf braucht man einen richtigen hardware-raid-controller.



Software-Raids sind heute in Sachen Performance auch nicht mehr schlechter.


----------



## Arkos (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Aber wie gesagt. Raid 0+1, 5 und 10 funktioniert ab allen Mittelpreisboards von Intel und bei nVidia auch.

Und darum ging's ja eigentlich auch...

Und das mit dem Treiber anpassen  bei den 965/P35 DSR3 Boards kann man  im Gigabyte Forum nachlesen. 

Man muss im Treiber nur die *.Inf anpassen, indem man zwei Zeilen kopiert und einfügt und bei den  zuvor kopierten und eingefügten Zeilen die Zahlen für die Hardwareerkennung abändert.

Man kann sogar die Installation normal machen und nachträglich das Raid im System als Startpartition integrieren. 

Alles im Gigabyte Forum nachzulesen. Es gibt aber auch anderswo Artikel darüber.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Software-Raids sind heute in Sachen Performance auch nicht mehr schlechter.


Echte Software RAIDs ja, bei Fake RAIDs schauts anders aus.

Ein gutes Beispiel für ein RAID System ist das ZFS


----------



## Arkos (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Ein Privater wird wohl kaum XXX Euro für einen Raidkontroller ausgeben. Da ist das Geld sichtlich falsch angelegt.

Ansonsten ist's nicht mehr ein privat ausgerichtetes System. 

Aber wer natürlich gerne für ein paar eingesparte Sekunden bei einem Schreibvorgang von ein paar hundert MB xxx Euro ausgeben will, soll das tun.



*Aber um nochmmals auf die Thread-Frage zurückzukommen.*

Ja, man spürt den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied. Aber nur wenn man sich speziell achtet. Im normalen  Alltagsgebrauch kaum zu spüren, ausser man wartet vor dem Bildschirm und sieht zu wie man 10 GB rüberschaufelt. In den Maximalen Datenntransferraten von vor allem grossen Files ist der Unterschied zu einem Non-Raid gross. Jedoch bezahlt man dagegen mit verminderten Zugriffszeiten und auch das Schreiben von vielen kleinen Files geht etwas länger.

Aber meistens macht man ja während dem Kopieren sowieso noch was anderes. 


Das Raid 0+1 hat sicher seine Vorteile. (Bei einigen von den allerneusten HD's, da macht's viel aus. Im Laptop z.Bsp. sind mit diesen neuen HD's im Raid0 Datentransfers von mehr als 100MB/s Realität) 

Wenn man ein Raid einrichtet, empfiehlt es sich aber genauso 0 + 1 einzurichten. So ist man für den Notfall gerüstet und das System wechselt automatisch auf die gesunden HD's.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

So teuer sind echte RAID Controller nun auch wieder nicht, zumal sie um WELTEN besser sind als der Fake RAID shit...


----------



## Löschzwerg (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

0, 1 und 1 + 0 (oder eben 0 + 1) sind ohne weiteres möglich, auch raid 5. bei letzterem würde ich aber schon auf einen richtig guten controller (onboard bei guten serverboards oder als steckkarte) setzen, sonst hinkt hier die performance deutlich nach. auch rebuilds können dann schnell mal ne ewigkeit dauern 

also nen 10er oder 01er raid wäre mir vom plattenplatz zu verschwenderisch.


----------



## Arkos (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ist Raid 0 wirklich spürbar schneller ? Geht Raid 1+0 oder 0+1 am PC ?*

Aber anfangs hat ja einer behauptet es ginge nicht. Dabei ist das bei nVidia schon seit X-Jahren Standard.

*Hier* gibt's einen ausfürlichen Test.


Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber dennoch. Da ist noch die ICH7 + ICH8 SB getestet. 

Heute sind's ja ICH9R, welche eben  auch auf den DSR3 Boards montiert ist, die Intel Raid-Treiber aber leider nicht offiziel von Intel geliefert werden. 

Auch andere Anbieter verwenden die ICH9R SB bei den 965/P35 Boards.


----------

